# New 1TB Bolt not recording Tivo Suggestions



## f4phantomii (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been a Tivo owner for over a decade, but i can't figure this one out. Hopefully someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.

The Tivo is set to record suggestions (set to 'Yes'). I have tried setting it to 'no' and then back to yes.
I have rated dozens of movies and shows with both thumbs up or thumbs down, so there should be ample criteria to determine what to record.
Manual record and Onepass recording works as expected. 
The guide shows out several weeks.
Network connection is good and i have successfully connected to Tivo servers.
My account shows in good standing.
I have restarted the Tivo as well as done a full power down, unplug, and cold boot.
I am getting 100+ channels and they all tune fine. Drive shows it is only 2% used.

But nothing shows as recorded under "My shows/Suggestions" even though it has been days.

A scan of the To Do List only shows Onepass recordings I've set up.

I don't know what else to try. Any suggestions other than a full reset?


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

I thought mine was borked as well, it took almost a week before they showed back up.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I just set up a Roamio, it seems to take a few days before they begin to show up.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

It does take a few days for suggestions to start to record. Suggestions are formulated on the TiVo servers, so your TiVo has to collect viewing/rating data, upload it to TiVo where it's then processed, and then suggestion data is downloaded back to your TiVo. Because of the round-trips involved, it can take a few days before suggestions are recorded.


----------



## f4phantomii (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok...that makes me relax a bit. I don't think I've ever had it take more than 12 hours to begin recording suggestions. But I'll give it a couple more days.

Seems odd that if all that info is formulated and stored on Tivo's servers, they would already be ready anytime one registered a new Tivo on an existing account. 

One other setting I thought might be the culprit was power saving mode. But it was set to 'off' (the default setting).

I will be patiently waiting (impatiently) for a couple more days.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I assume your One Passes record but not your suggestions?
Are the Thumbs up and Thumbs down rating in your new TiVo BOLT?



f4phantomii said:


> I've been a Tivo owner for over a decade, but i can't figure this one out. Hopefully someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> The Tivo is set to record suggestions (set to 'Yes'). I have tried setting it to 'no' and then back to yes.
> I have rated dozens of movies and shows with both thumbs up or thumbs down, so there should be ample criteria to determine what to record.
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, what setting do you have for the power saving mode?

If you have the most power saving, it will go into standby after 1 hour (IIRC), and will NOT record suggestions (but WILL record OnePasses/Wishlists, don't worry).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It took up to two days for my Bolts to start recording suggestions. And then after a week of recording I turn it off.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

I was not getting any suggestions recorded either after about 2 weeks. I had done a clear and delete everything (or whatever the name is) due to some Onepass weirdness after upgrading to the 4TB drive. I then realized that it had also cleared all the thumbs up ratings I had done. It appears you need to have some thumbs up ratings on some shows before suggestions work. I had assumed that it would look at my Onepasses and use that data as well, but I guess it's not that smart. Shortly after doing some thumbs up ratings I started getting suggestions recorded.


----------

